# ACNH's "Void" is actually dumb...



## Khaelis (Jun 4, 2020)

Right, I had Flurry move out two days ago, and had an empty plot. I sadly did not come across a villager that connected with me a little with what little Nook Miles I had, so left it to random chance. I woke up yesterday to see that the empty plot had been claimed by Benedict and thought nothing of it. Until today, that is.

Benedict had moved from a friend's island, an island I visited over a WEEK ago. A voided villager was literally queued up! Granted, I don't mind Benedict (besides his interior, bleh), its just the fact that a voided villager literally clung to my island for over a week, waiting for a plot to open that bothers me slightly. Like, what if the glitches related to villagers were still not fixed, etc? Yeesh.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 4, 2020)

i got a villager from someone i traded with i voided them too so i wonder where they going


----------



## Baroque (Jun 4, 2020)

That's actually horrifying. Thankfully, though, I just got my final dreamie today so I should be good on villagers for the coming months at least, no need for anyone to move in or out


----------



## Fendi (Jun 4, 2020)

I very rarely allow my villagers to move out, but early on when I was still in the process of filling in all my vacant slots, I just randomly allowed any villager to move in. This was before I knew that voided villagers from random people I have traded with could end up being on my island. Needless to say, I learned my lesson, and I will definitely be looking for someone to fill the spot since I can't guarantee that it will be a villager I would be fond of.


----------



## anne17 (Jun 4, 2020)

My void stuck my poor best friend with Diva..... pour one out for her.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 4, 2020)

Baroque said:


> That's actually horrifying. Thankfully, though, I just got my final dreamie today so I should be good on villagers for the coming months at least, no need for anyone to move in or out



Yeah, and at least we can boot out villagers via campground visitors, albeit with a bit of soft-resetting.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

Yeah the void is dumb. Octavian left my island weeks ago and moved into my friend's island a few days ago. Apparently there is no time limit so they just queue up, waiting for a plot to open on your island LOL


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 4, 2020)

i got hazel as a random move in on my last island ages after my sister voided her it was really weird
she used my money to get an amiibo of her so i was really annoyed when i found out she voided her not even a week later lol

i also voided apollo and a couple of weeks later my friend got a switch and got him as a random move in which was crazy he was just hanging around for 4 weeks


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 4, 2020)

It's indeed crazy how long these voided villagers stay in the quite! Agnes moved out of my town two months ago, and my sister received her this week! About the same story in the case of Tex! Really crazy!


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 4, 2020)

anne17 said:


> My void stuck my poor best friend with Diva..... pour one out for her.




why does everyone hate diva?


----------



## anne17 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> why does everyone hate diva?


Well for one thing I don't like the frogs. And I'm someone who likes some ugly villagers, but she's slightly horrifying for some reason, plus I find her personality to be annoying.


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

yikes. i’ve been stuck with two voided villagers and i never considered the possibility of them queueing up to join my island - creepy lmao


----------



## OLoveLy (Jun 4, 2020)

I got two voided villagers in a row when i trade with others players...


----------



## Soigne (Jun 4, 2020)

i've definitely voided villagers that have shown up at two of my friends' islands weeks later, haha. i don't necessarily like that aspect of things.


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh, so theres no limit?
I let Filbert move out, and within 3 days my friend had him at hers.
I assumed he went to hers because it was CONVENIENT somehow for him.
I did'nt realise there was... a waiting list for my island potentially of my friends/tradee's old villagers...

(Thankfully my friend is OK with filbert, but still, very odd)


----------



## Chachamaru (Jun 4, 2020)

I got jambette from someone I traded with's island and into the void she went, replaced with vladimir the cutie pink grump bear. Then I got klaus after visiting a "friend" I now hate and actually had BLOCKED ... Replaced with Wendy the cutie sheep.

I agree it's insanely weird.

Also, vladimir is stuck with klaus' exterior. Im kinda happy about that tho.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 4, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> why does everyone hate diva?



My best guess is that people think she is ugly. I actually want her since I read someone that said she reminded them of Rizzo from Grease (my favorite character in the movie). I think she is a normal, so I'm waiting until my normal wants to move out since I'm pretty sure I have Rizzo's amiibo card.


----------



## Jakeee (Jun 4, 2020)

It is sooo frustrating I was trying to make space for stitches the other day and I voided Rhonda about a week ago. A week later my friend starts texting me and telling me that I brought over the plague to her island. I was so confused until she said Rhonda came to her island.

I was only able to avoid this issue once and that was to not go to anyone's island or have anyone visit me. In that time span I was so bored that I terraformed and redid my whole island scape. Anyways after time passes I tried to move out another villager to try and see if it would go to my friend's island.

Hooray it actually worked! But at what cost Nintendo genuinely needs to fix this, it doesn't make any sense as to why a voided villager would move into another player's town if they were long gone. If only there was a Thanos snap button for them lol


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 4, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> My best guess is that people think she is ugly. I actually want her since I read someone that said she reminded them of Rizzo from Grease (my favorite character in the movie). I think she is a normal, so I'm waiting until my normal wants to move out since I'm pretty sure I have Rizzo's amiibo card.



Diva is actually an Uchi, not normal. I can also see the comparison between the two characters, it's pretty cool! To be honest, Diva is definitely one of the better looking frogs, she doesn't deserve the hate that she gets for her design.

---

On topic though, it really makes me wonder where all my voided villagers went, as I trade pretty frequently here. Never was a fan of the void back in NL, but I'm kind of interested to see what villager has been stalking my island for the past 3 months. Usually I just island hop to fill in plots, might just let it sit over night next time.


----------



## Fye (Jun 4, 2020)

my poor friend got Gonzo from my void weeks after I voided him. It was so late that I totally forgot about him and when she asked if I knew a villager named Gonzo I said no, then she mentioned how it was weird that he knew my island's name


----------



## lilis (Jun 4, 2020)

I voided Jacque before knowing void is a thing. Then a week later I found someone to play with, we went to each other's islands. She was a little behind me on development so she only had a few villagers.

Two weeks later, I went to visit her island again and guess what? Jacque is there. I was so surprised because it was a long time since I let him go. 

Not to mention, I was also time traveling when I let Jacque go, so shouldn't the queue clear? Do they clear?


----------



## faerie (Jun 4, 2020)

I've been wondering if there is a way to clear the void myself. It would suck if they just sit there till they can finally move in.


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 4, 2020)

I went to someone's island to meet Celeste and got a villager from their void. So Marissa from Viruland Boone says hi.


----------



## Sheando (Jun 4, 2020)

I really hate this. I play NH with my boyfriend almost every day, and we occasionally visit each other to trade and such. It sucks that if I want to have any interaction with other players at all, I’m permanently locked out of the random move-in mechanic. I would love to have a Snooty villager but I can’t let the game pick one for me; it will always just dump my boyfriend’s move-outs on me if I don’t island hop. We play together in person regularly. I already see his villagers all the time; I want to experience fresh ones of my own, not just get His Village 2.0. Very weird of Nintendo to push online so hard and then guarantee that online play would permanently nullify the option of random move ins.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 4, 2020)

The other day I was going to adopt Melba from someone on the villager trading board but then I remembered that I still had a villager in my void and I didn't want the person giving Melba away to get a villager that they didn't want.I'm glad I have a lot of Amiibo cards.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 4, 2020)

Nintendo needs to fix voids getting passed to a 10 villager island is they want players to buy a 2nd switch.
In ACNL to get rid of the void visiting a 10 villager town cleared the void and no one got stuck with the villager.

Island 2 had a Kody ask to move and Island 1 stopped visiting.  Island 2 got a mover the next day.  Both island stayed away from each other until the villagers moved in.  Started visiting again thinking it would clear the void.  
island 2 moved out Boots using an amiibo.  Rex moved out and  Stu from Island 1 moved in.
Island 1 had another mover and I wasn't able to find a villager.  Let the game pick the villager and Kody from Island 2 moved in. 
Kody was over 3 weeks ago.

I want to met new villagers not a void that I shouldn't be getting.  I have all the amiibo cards but wanted to see what the game gave me.  With Kody I had to amiibo him out because he lives in one of my main ACNL.   Did Nintendo test the voids?  If they did they failed.


----------



## usa-chan (Jun 4, 2020)

yeah, the void is 100% worse in acnh, and for no reason too. if nintendo is encouraging a lot of online activity, then they should've implemented a mechanism that allows you to clear your void, whether by visiting full towns or by a certain amount of time passing. i don't understand why they downgraded the void


----------



## coderp (Jun 4, 2020)

I've visited so many islands and had so many visitors... I wonder if you can queue up more than 1? If so my list is looooooooong... Is there no way to clear your void??? I wanted to get randoms but other people's voided villagers are disproportionately undesirable... like Diva *shudders*


----------



## deana (Jun 4, 2020)

I just got a switch and started playing the game (less than 1 week) and my friend wants me to visit her island but reading up on the void makes me feel like I shouldn't visit until I can get 10 villagers so I can experience at least some random move ins...

Although it's going to be a while before I can get to 10 villagers and she's impatient because she's been playing for two months already


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 4, 2020)

coderp said:


> I've visited so many islands and had so many visitors... I wonder if you can queue up more than 1? If so my list is looooooooong... Is there no way to clear your void??? I wanted to get randoms but other people's voided villagers are disproportionately undesirable... like Diva *shudders*



I believe the move-in queue should be 4. I talked to someone on this forum who did experiments with both the move-out and move-in queues, and that's the conclusion they came to, and I believe this was also found to be the case in the datamines (the relevant array is MoveInAnimal[4]). I'm guessing that MoveOutAnimal[10] is the move-out queue. I'm not sure if we've figured out how many villagers can go from one move-out queue to a move-in queue at once yet, or whether it's per visit or per player or what.

I'm not sure what the heck the move-out queue is supposed to be doing (because that was glitched, and I think still is glitched), but the move-in queue working like it does basically seems like a consequence of how you can freely place plots and invite villagers at your leisure. In previous games, there's effectively no queue; if there's less than 10 villagers, a villager will move just in immediately. Now, for example, at the beginning of the game, you can invite villagers 3-5 to move in all at once before even placing a plot down. For villagers 7-10, I'm pretty sure you can also invite a villager from a Mystery Tour and invite a camper on the same day (possibly even an adoption invite from another town? Or multiple invites from other towns?) as long as you haven't placed all your plots down yet. There's no way you could set the move-in queue to clear villagers over time without first distinguishing villagers coming from a move-out queue versus those you've invited, so now we can even have voided villagers just waiting forever to move in. It's just kind of ill-thought-out and breaks the pure RNG villagers system and inviting Amiibo.


----------



## chibski (Jun 5, 2020)

I kicked out Chevre a week ago and today she moved onto my friend's island. Fortunately she was happy about it and only didn't take Chevre because she didn't have an open plot, but we were both surprised.


----------



## asuka (Jun 5, 2020)

they should just add a way to clear your void like you could in NL. you'd just visit someone with 10 villagers and your void was cleared.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 5, 2020)

When I restarted my game someone from here held afew items for me and I ended up with I think 3 of their voids just from going and collecting my items! Now I make sure if I have a free spot I must find someone that day or face the consequences


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 5, 2020)

Dang, this is good stuff to know. RIP, whoever's getting my Lionel... 

Do voided villagers keep their old clothing/furniture when they move to other towns? Or do they reset to original stuff? If there were a way to know how the queue is ordered, you could potentially use the void strategically to give villagers to people after they'd already moved out without being claimed. Definitely not as foolproof or safe a process as giving away villagers in boxes, but would be interesting to play with lol. 

Villager warfare: get ugly villagers just to void them and deliberately send them to people you don't like. Oof


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 5, 2020)

Lucy was voided almost a month or so ago and she showed up on my friend's island who hasn't come to my island (or hasn't had me on her island) in weeks now. We were both surprised


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 5, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Dang, this is good stuff to know. RIP, whoever's getting my Lionel...
> 
> Do voided villagers keep their old clothing/furniture when they move to other towns? Or do they reset to original stuff? If there were a way to know how the queue is ordered, you could potentially use the void strategically to give villagers to people after they'd already moved out without being claimed. Definitely not as foolproof or safe a process as giving away villagers in boxes, but would be interesting to play with lol.
> 
> Villager warfare: get ugly villagers just to void them and deliberately send them to people you don't like. Oof


I have Rolf on my island and he was a void from someone on here, he definitely wears the clothes he was gifted. 
Not so sure about how the void queue works though, Rolf had been kicked out because I was getting Julian from this person. I got Julian and the next plot I had free was claimed by Rolf. But then the NEXT plot I had free got claimed by Simon who was from the same island as Rolf but has been voided before Rolf had! 
I wish I knew how it worked! Funny you should mention about voiding villagers to unload them to someone on purpose, I had thought about how funny it would be to void villagers with ugly clothing aka the muscle suits, and then getting ripped off by someone via reddit or something, but being totally fine with it knowing the next 4 spots they have free with be taken up by my trash talking muscle suit wearing villagers all with the catchphrase “was it worth it”


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Jun 5, 2020)

raise a glass to every unlucky soul stuck with a voided villager they didn't want- this one's for you


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 5, 2020)

Actually y'know what would be hilarious? If villagers, when they've been voided and moved to other islands multiple times in a row, could show you their passport that lists every island they've ever been to. So then like say you get someone's Barold or whatever and he just has pages on pages of the old islands he's terrorized. Would create a whole new dimension to villager trading, just pass the potato and see how far it goes


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 5, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Actually y'know what would be hilarious? If villagers, when they've been voided and moved to other islands multiple times in a row, could show you their passport that lists every island they've ever been to. So then like say you get someone's Barold or whatever and he just has pages on pages of the old islands he's terrorized. Would create a whole new dimension to villager trading, just pass the potato and see how far it goes


I could imagine that 
“Ahh Graham, I see you’ve been causing chaos on... oh _seven _different islands this month”


----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2020)

The void sucks, it can hold 4 villagers, seems to never expire, breaks amiibos, breaks people's ideal towns with disproportionately unwanted villagers, and at the start of the game was breaking the game. 



Le Ham said:


> Actually y'know what would be hilarious? If villagers, when they've been voided and moved to other islands multiple times in a row, could show you their passport that lists every island they've ever been to. So then like say you get someone's Barold or whatever and he just has pages on pages of the old islands he's terrorized. Would create a whole new dimension to villager trading, just pass the potato and see how far it goes



That actually sounds like a nice and fun feature. Unfortunately villagers seem to forget any island before their previous one.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 5, 2020)

Bioness said:


> That actually sounds like a nice and fun feature. Unfortunately villagers seem to forget any island before their previous one.


I mean theoretically, if you were dedicated enough and had a tight-knit or communicative enough community to do it with, you could indefinitely track/record a single villager's journey across time and space, provided every person on the receiving end tells the last person they got him/her. Make a super long chain, get a few influencers into it, get Polygon to write a story on the famous world-travelling Barold


----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> I mean theoretically, if you were dedicated enough and had a tight-knit or communicative enough community to do it with, you could indefinitely track/record a single villager's journey across time and space, provided every person on the receiving end tells the last person they got him/her. Make a super long chain, get a few influencers into it, get Polygon to write a story on the famous world-travelling Barold



"Selling Raymond with 50+ islands residences and only original clothing, $300." - some greedy guy


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

Bioness said:


> "Selling Raymond with 50+ islands residences and only original clothing, $300." - some greedy guy


HELL CONCEPT.

It’s a cute idea in general though! I gave my friend Dom and we’ve all decided he’d travel between our towns whenever he wants to move! So it’s sort of similar... maybe someone here should do something in the same way but with TBT users, ahaha!

On another note, I wonder if they made the void like this so that NMT would still be the preferred way to fill plots....


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 5, 2020)

Feferily said:


> It’s a cute idea in general though! I gave my friend Dom and we’ve all decided he’d travel between our towns whenever he wants to move! So it’s sort of similar... maybe someone here should do something in the same way but with TBT users, ahaha!
> 
> On another note, I wonder if they made the void like this so that NMT would still be the preferred way to fill plots....


I was just thinking it would be a lot of fun to do like a thread here and keep a record of a villager's travels to different islands with like screenshots of their adventures and everything, it would be so cute! Would take a LOT of coordination and trust though. Would also have to set rules like letting them move out as soon as they ask to, would need a way to determine who gets the villager next, hard to manage, etc.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> I was just thinking it would be a lot of fun to do like a thread here and keep a record of a villager's travels to different islands with like screenshots of their adventures and everything, it would be so cute! Would take a LOT of coordination and trust though. Would also have to set rules like letting them move out as soon as they ask to, would need a way to determine who gets the villager next, hard to manage, etc.


If you want to start something like that i would love to help! I’ve got around two spaces currently used for moving villagers in and out and some amiibo! I also really like the social aspect on the site and wouldn’t mind just doing it as a group project! ^w^ It sounds like lots of fun, aha!


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 5, 2020)

Feferily said:


> If you want to start something like that i would love to help! I’ve got around two spaces currently used for moving villagers in and out and some amiibo! I also really like the social aspect on the site and wouldn’t mind just doing it as a group project! ^w^ It sounds like lots of fun, aha!





Spoiler: I'm getting so offtopic from the thread oops



but I love this idea so much! Idk how much I could commit to doing it (I don't TT and don't have amiibos, so it could take a while to move em, and I'd have to read up on that moving-bubble-shifting trick - so those are factors that make this more complicated between people with different playstyles), but I guess once the groundwork is laid and rules are set it's as easy as letting a villager move to another island and watching it happen from there.

But the big starting question would be... _which villager?_ (Maybe whoever wins that top x villagers survey? lol) You know it'd be Rodney if it were me, but not everyone would be so keen on that lol... and I'd miss him. But I wouldn't do it with like Raymond either since there's too much temptation and drama there... I think it would be best to do either a near-universally at least _liked_ villager (Goldie, Bob, Punchy?) or a meme (also Bob, Jambette, Roald). Or maybe even a forgettable/unknown villager like idk Peck and turn him into an inside joke or smth lol.


To be on-topic, up until I read this thread I thought I was gonna just let random move-ins happen because I'd know they were supposed to give me villager types I don't have, right? Apparently not, so yeah there's island hopping for when I let villagers move out. But I think given the situation with the void I'm just gonna only take new villagers through the campsite and not let anyone move out on their own unless I've got my eye on someone specific.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Spoiler: I'm getting so offtopic from the thread oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might just move this convo to PM’s real quick and get back on topic myself <3

And yeah, this really does just seem like a way to keep NMT valuable which sorta sucks. I’ve decided to leave two slots open for random move ins but it doesn’t feel very random anymore because it’s always a friends old villager. Though I did get Teddy a day ago from somebody I traded with recently and that was funny. It’s also sorta cute when they mention where they came from.... 

I wish they still sung their old homes theme. Has anyone seen a move in do that yet?


----------



## Bugs (Jun 5, 2020)

I got Moe from the void, he said he came from a player's town who I traded with weeks ago. When I saw the name of the town I remembered immediately and thought wow... That's a long time for them to cling on for haha


----------



## Mo Notony (Jun 5, 2020)

I really HATE this. It happened to me a week ago and I think the way villagers should move in is they should put in a "request" with Tom Nook and he rings you and asks you "Do you think this villager would be a good fit for the island?" and you should be able to approve or veto them.


----------



## Minimasher (Jun 5, 2020)

Yesterday I had somebody pick up Rudy from my island and I was really looking forward to doing some island hunting but unfortunately his old villager Rowan moved in and I wasn't too thrilled about that.


----------



## courtky (Jun 5, 2020)

I was completely unaware of the whole void thing and being able to adopt your friend's villagers. That's kinda... weird. And annoying. Lol.


----------



## IridianSky (Jun 5, 2020)

I don’t like the void at all, wish they’d do away with it, or at least have some sort of method that empties it and/or a relatively short time limit for how long a villager will wait for a plot to open (like under a week). I think this mechanic is probably really a nuisance for people who only play online with a very few others they know irl or whatever. Where’s the fun in just swapping the same villagers back and forth?

Also, does this mechanic not allow for a plot to stay open for the day following a villager being in boxes? Because I’m really not going to be happy if I’m now locked out of hunting for villagers on islands the next time I have a move out just because I’ve had lots of people visit.


----------



## hopeworld (Jun 5, 2020)

My poor friend who started playing the game last week has ended up with FOUR of my ugly villagers (Chadder, Renne, Mira and T-bone) and I felt so bad. But those villagers had moved out of mine a good few weeks before. People come to my island daily so I don't know why they all moved to my friends island. :/


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2020)

i didn't know they changed the mechanics for acnh void. that sucks!
lucky for my friend she got marshal from mine. we didn't even expect it lol. i was too lazy to post an auction for him.


----------



## MidnightAura (Jun 5, 2020)

I got Merengue this week from my friend. She told me Merengue left her island on May 7th. I’ve never visited my friends island then. I only started visiting within the last week. I think that’s dumb.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2020)

Mo Notony said:


> I really HATE this. It happened to me a week ago and I think the way villagers should move in is they should put in a "request" with Tom Nook and he rings you and asks you "Do you think this villager would be a good fit for the island?" and you should be able to approve or veto them.



oh that's a good idea! doesn't make sense how campsite villagers, mystery island villagers, adopted villagers all need to call residential services before they move in, but these voided villagers camp and cling on to your island for WEEKS until they can move in without any notice.

make it make sense nintendo!!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 5, 2020)

that happened with me and colton! i didn't play with anyone after having my last villager move out but i still got him from someone's void, i don't mind him too much but i found it to be a bit weird.


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm confused about how the void works in this game. I luckily haven't had any voided villagers move in, but I heard you could get a voided villager move in the day after you had someone is in boxes. Is there a way to prevent that? Or is that not true?


----------



## coderp (Jun 6, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I believe the move-in queue should be 4. I talked to someone on this forum who did experiments with both the move-out and move-in queues, and that's the conclusion they came to, and I believe this was also found to be the case in the datamines (the relevant array is MoveInAnimal[4]). I'm guessing that MoveOutAnimal[10] is the move-out queue. I'm not sure if we've figured out how many villagers can go from one move-out queue to a move-in queue at once yet, or whether it's per visit or per player or what.
> 
> I'm not sure what the heck the move-out queue is supposed to be doing (because that was glitched, and I think still is glitched), but the move-in queue working like it does basically seems like a consequence of how you can freely place plots and invite villagers at your leisure. In previous games, there's effectively no queue; if there's less than 10 villagers, a villager will move just in immediately. Now, for example, at the beginning of the game, you can invite villagers 3-5 to move in all at once before even placing a plot down. For villagers 7-10, I'm pretty sure you can also invite a villager from a Mystery Tour and invite a camper on the same day (possibly even an adoption invite from another town? Or multiple invites from other towns?) as long as you haven't placed all your plots down yet. There's no way you could set the move-in queue to clear villagers over time without first distinguishing villagers coming from a move-out queue versus those you've invited, so now we can even have voided villagers just waiting forever to move in. It's just kind of ill-thought-out and breaks the pure RNG villagers system and inviting Amiibo.
> [/QUOTEThat was very detailed, thank you.
> ...


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 6, 2020)

Tell me about it. I am a victim of my friend's "void." She sent me two villagers that we both don't want. During that time, I totally forgot about this feature in New Leaf! One of them already left. I am now just down to Queenie.


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 6, 2020)

Haha, well I don't think that it's dumb. You had your chance to choose a villager from a miles island or other player, but you didn't take it? At that point it doesn't really matter if you get a completely random move in or a void? Also, if you have interacted with other players, you should 100% expect a voided villager.


----------



## Hime-sama (Jun 6, 2020)

I had my island opened up for people to come and sell their turnips awhile back.

And I had let Victoria go and time traveled back to original day and Freckles had moved in from someone else's island.

That only happened to me once on NH I was island hopping looking for someone didn't find anyone and Bianca moved in.

Just like Freckles I didn't want her but I ended up giving Freckles away for free and Bianca for like two stacks of wood.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 6, 2020)

I think Nintendo needs to remove that silly rule thing in the game, man I wished they never did that in all past AC games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2020)

My friend took BlueBear from me, apparently sue was still in my void over 2 weeks later. My roommate ended up getting her when he had a plot ready so essentially BlueBear went to two people from 1 account.


----------



## mintycream (Jun 6, 2020)

Whenever I get tired of going to mystery island, I just let the game decide but I’ve gotten 2 voided villagers so far: Eloise and Gloria :/ it’s fine now since I’ll at least try to get their photos but they seem to retain the clothing from their previous island T-T


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 6, 2020)

I personally can't wait to see which voided villager I'll end up getting. I've interacted with a fair amount of people. I think that Nintendo needs to start thinking about Animal Crossing in a new century. They have already shaken things up with crafting. I see no reason why they couldn't use the next game to completely re-write the rules.

They could probably still do it with ACNH if they wanted to by adding some sort of Real Estate office and letting you have a pick of your void list, clearing your void list, or getting someone who is truly random. I feel like that would be a perfect excuse to bring back the Happy Home Academy crew. Put Lyle in charge of scoring, Lottie in charge of redesigning villager home requests, and put Tom Nook with them to sell us more villager plots and have us buy upgrades to get more styles of bridges, ramps, and exteriors for our houses. Oh well, I can' dream, right?


----------



## Mairen (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't think many people actually like the void. If someone wanted that villager, then it would have been adopted. I don't want the people I play with to end up with my "leftovers" (probably a kinder way to phrase that, but it seemed the most accurate word). It prevents people from having random move-ins. If there were actually a way of clearing the void, I'd probably feel more forgiving towards it. But I don't really see any positives from this feature at all.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 6, 2020)

I had TTd a villager out because I was on the hunt for Vesta, went back to my original date and Annalisa the Anteater moved in from someone's void. I wasn't too thrilled because I already made a deal for Vesta and had to cancel it. I hadn't played online with someone for over a week, so Annalisa must have waited to move in at least that long.
I could luckily boot out that Anteater with a campsite visitor.


----------



## Sheando (Jun 6, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Haha, well I don't think that it's dumb. You had your chance to choose a villager from a miles island or other player, but you didn't take it? At that point it doesn't really matter if you get a completely random move in or a void? Also, if you have interacted with other players, you should 100% expect a voided villager.



For me the difference is that I’m primarily going back and forth with one other person, someone I know in real life, so getting a void villager isn’t “random,” it’s just getting repeats of every villager he’s allowed to move-out, which makes my town feel less distinct. I would like to have the option of getting a truly random move-in AND having that move-in fill the personality slot I am missing, but that feature is only available to players who don’t use online multiplayer at all.


----------



## dahlialia (Jun 6, 2020)

I wonder if you could effectively duplicate a villager with the void.  Kick out Raymond, then invite 100 people to your island?  How many of them would end up with Raymond?


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 6, 2020)

I wish there was a way of knowing who’s still kicking around in my void and who stuck to people I’ve traded with..


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 6, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Haha, well I don't think that it's dumb. You had your chance to choose a villager from a miles island or other player, but you didn't take it? At that point it doesn't really matter if you get a completely random move in or a void? Also, if you have interacted with other players, you should 100% expect a voided villager.


Yes the void is dumb.  Voids are going to islands with 10 villagers and stay until you have a spot opened.  In ACNL players with voids visited 10 villager towns to clear the void so players didn't get stuck with them.  ACNH should work the same.
I have 2 islands and only visit them.  I tried getting villagers from mystery islands but they were repeats from my ACNL towns.  I was looking for new villagers. I got stuck with Kody from Island 2.  He lives in one of my main ACNL.  I'm lucky and was able to kick him out with amiibo cards.  
If Nintendo wants customers to buy an extra switch for another island this needs to be fixed.


----------



## coderp (Jun 6, 2020)

I just miss the fact that I'll never get a random move-in again. Ever. I will never, ever, ever get another one. This disappoints me because I don't really care about popularity, would love to experience villagers of all 'tiers'... Unfortunately, the only types of villagers that are voided are very unpopular... I've ended up with two voided Divas and two voided Queenies. It's terrible. And half the time when someone wants to move, I am without internet and cannot get a replacement the next day... So I just have to say no and reset the 15 day delay. I hate it so much and it makes me not want to interact with anyone :,(


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 6, 2020)

stitchmaker said:


> Yes the void is dumb.  Voids are going to islands with 10 villagers and stay until you have a spot opened.  In ACNL players with voids visited 10 villager towns to clear the void so players didn't get stuck with them.  ACNH should work the same.
> I have 2 islands and only visit them.  I tried getting villagers from mystery islands but they were repeats from my ACNL towns.  I was looking for new villagers. I got stuck with Kody from Island 2.  He lives in one of my main ACNL.  I'm lucky and was able to kick him out with amiibo cards.
> If Nintendo wants customers to buy an extra switch for another island this needs to be fixed.


There is no real difference between going to a Nook's island and taking whoever is there and a random move in. You can't tell me you can't afford a single nook miles ticket?


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 6, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> There is no real difference between going to a Nook's island and taking whoever is there and a random move in. You can't tell me you can't afford a single nook miles ticket?


I have 270,000 Nook Miles.  When I have a mover I do visit mystery islands and so far I've found repeat/type villagers I don't need.
The same villager was number 1 and 3.  I have 2 cranky and 2 snooty villagers.  The islands kept giving me cranky and snooty villagers so I let the game pick.  At the time I didn't know about 10 villager island getting stuck with a void.  I do have the amiibo cards but I like to let the game pick the villager.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 6, 2020)

wtf I didn’t know that they could randomly move into the void. I thought you had to choose them?

But I also fill them up as quick as possible anyway so I didn’t ever face this problem.


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 6, 2020)

stitchmaker said:


> I have 270,000 Nook Miles.  When I have a mover I do visit mystery islands and so far I've found repeat/type villagers I don't need.
> The same villager was number 1 and 3.  I have 2 cranky and 2 snooty villagers.  The islands kept giving me cranky and snooty villagers so I let the game pick.  At the time I didn't know about 10 villager island getting stuck with a void.  I do have the amiibo cards but I like to let the game pick the villager.


I heard different personality types appear more during certain hours but I haven't looked much into it.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 6, 2020)

(so this is the thread you mentioned)

My friend got Zucker from my void. He was voided on the MAY 18TH, btw. And I had 5 voids since him... he moved onto my friends island yesterday.


----------



## Mairen (Jun 6, 2020)

dahlialia said:


> I wonder if you could effectively duplicate a villager with the void.  Kick out Raymond, then invite 100 people to your island?  How many of them would end up with Raymond?



in this case, it would be the first person to visit your island. doesn't matter if 99 more come too, the first person will be who raymond will latch on to until there's space in their town.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 6, 2020)

I really want to start trading a lot on here, but the void is one of the reasons why I don't want to. I don't want to be stuck with a random villager from someone else's town, but I guess if it happens, it happens. :/


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 6, 2020)

I've had the game since launch day, but I've refrained from setting up the campsite until now, after I've acquired the amiibo of the villagers who I intend to have as permanent residents, to try to avoid void shenanigans. It also took actual weeks to find Tucker on Nook Miles Islands despite it being limited to just Lazy villagers at that point, so that slowed it down as well, but I digress. It's very disappointing that the void operates in this manner in New Horizons.


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 6, 2020)

A question about the Void:

If a villager from someone's void is queued into a town with 10 villagers many weeks ago, does the voided villager immediately take the spot the day after another villager in that town is in boxes? Or would there still be a day to search mystery islands before the void villager takes the spot?


----------



## Chachamaru (Jun 6, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> A question about the Void:
> 
> If a villager from someone's void is queued into a town with 10 villagers many weeks ago, does the voided villager immediately take the spot the day after another villager in that town is in boxes? Or would there still be a day to search mystery islands before the void villager takes the spot?


For me there was a day between. But really, just 1 day, so.. Yeah. Not sure if it's like that with all move outs..


----------



## Dewasa (Jun 7, 2020)

I agree. The idea is cool on how these islands are connected, same universe and all but for it to cling for that long, super annoying.


----------



## yeolgi (Jun 7, 2020)

Holy crap, I thought I was the only one.

Last month Hippeux finally asked to move away and I was elated.... until I found him on one of my friends' island. She didn't talk to him when he was in boxes, just left an empty plot overnight and there he was.


----------

